# genetic beak problems



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

*genetic beak problems -now with pictures*

Last year I had a baby with an underbite which I lost the day after posting about it, this year I have a bird with a beak that is so overgrown it can't eat but through the side of it's beak. At first I thought it was lockjaw but since I got a good look at the beak, I think it's genetic. Is there anything else that can cause an overactive beak growth in a 4 month old baby besides poor genetics? It seems to only be the babies from my lutino hens that have had beak problems, but my lutino babies have been extremely week and not flourishing either. I have only had one lutino survive to adulthood, and she was before I bought this other pair. I'll take a picture tomorrow of the beak, maybe someone can make suggestions on how to treat this baby so that it will start gaining weigh and not look like bones.


----------



## mike_47 (Jul 20, 2012)

I have the same problem with this baby lutino of 4 months 








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

An overgrown beak can be a sign of liver disease, so maybe there's a genetic problem involving the liver. That could certainly interfere with survivability.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Have you considered pairing your birds differently or retiring those that are producing weak/genetically defective babies? If you can't figure out what's going on here, then that might be best for the birds, and the chicks in particular.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I sold the hen before the baby started to lose weight so there will never be that breeding again. The male is going to be sold too as soon as I have all his blood work back. I don't want whatever is happening to be contagious.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Do you mean like this?


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of it's beak. It is extremely overgrown, especially for a 4 month old baby, don't you think? It can't get it's lower beak open enough to eat, I've had to resort to feeding it slop in a bowl so it can suck some up. A gavage needle won't even make it through the crack when fully open.


----------



## sweetnsour924 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thats usually a sign of liver disease.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

What would cause liver disease in such a young bird? I assume my first plan of action would be to trim the beak, but will it survive the procedure? How do I treat the liver problems too? Is it a long term thing or are there herbs like milk thistle that will strengthen the liver enough for it to have a long life? I'm not equipped for a bird with a chronic disease that will last its whole life. All my birds eat off the same plate, so a special diet would be near impossible. This is so sad.

One more thing is it hereditary or could it be environmental?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Since it happened so young I would suspect hereditary issues. If it was environmental, all your birds would have this issue not just a select few. I'm pretty sure if you're going to do the milk thistle/dandelion combo, its a life-time type thing. And then there's no guarantee that it will reverse the liver issue. I had a budgie like that and the vet looked at him, but wasn't really sure there was anything to do for it besides trim it and do the herb combo you mentioned. The budgie didn't make it but I think that's because it had been that way for a while. You can put the combo in the water supply, the herbs aren't going to hurt any of the other birds so its safe to do that.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks Roxie, I think that's what I'll do. I have caplets, but will run out and see if I can see if I can find an extract to add to the water. I've been reading on aloe detox I thought that was for kidneys, but my research says it is used for both kidneys and liver, so I'll get some of that too.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

A vet can trim the beak for you. Beak-trimming is delicate so it's best to leave the job to people who know what they're doing.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I know a bird breeder who will do it for me, I have to wait until tomorrow though. I had no plans on doing it myself.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I hope all will be well with the little guy, Mentha!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes....you have to trim the beak back. Either you or your vet can do it. When I do it I use flush cut wire nippers/cutters, and clip just below the notch of the lower beak. 

A friend of mine had overfed her babies, and after weaning they wound up with long overgrown beaks. The vet said that some birds can have problems with overfeeding and this can contribute to liver problems. For starters you can sprinkle brewers yeast on anything the bird will eat....do this daily, or add a little in some formula if you have to supplement handfeed. I would also add some dandelion extract (dropper full) to the water dish or 5-6 drops to each supplemental feeding. OR if you go to the vet, you can also ask him for lactulose. it can be added to the drinking water or to supplemental feedings.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Well, I finally did it. I couldn't get a hold of the breeder that was suggested I contact to help me so I did it myself. My baby can finally open it's beak. It bled a bit because it jerked it's head, but some wonder powder did the trick. Hopefully now it will put on a little weight. I put it inside to keep an eye on it, my mmerald male says it's a girl. He's doing heart wings and singing to her.  Too bad she's a pearl and ill otherwise I'd let him bond with her.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Glad she can eat again!!! Hopefully now she'll get better, the liver can regenerate itself, so this might be reversible.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I hope so. I would hate to see a young life suffer all her days.


----------

